# Smoky Joes in Fife this thursday



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

My poker buds and I are planning on smoking up the place around 6pm. All CS gorillas welcome to come help exercise the ventilation system........:ss


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> My poker buds and I are planning on smoking up the place around 6pm. All CS gorillas welcome to come help exercise the ventilation system........:ss


Charlie...I'd try and make it down but all I have left in the humi is a Wheel of Cremosas and a five pack of Swisher Sweets.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Charlie...I'd try and make it down but all I have left in the humi is a Wheel of Cremosas and a five pack of Swisher Sweets.


Why do I find that hard to believe:bl

I bet the last time you smoked any Swisher Sweets might have been back in high school. I plan to see you guys sometime next month.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Just got home and it was a good night although my poker buds do not herf like some gorillas I know:cb :mn :al :cb :2 .... looking forward to the next CS herf @ Smoky Joes!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Maybe we have to get both groups together:mn :ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Name the day and time! Smokey Joes is my new favorite place to smoke!


----------

